# Troph-E-Cat



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Does anyone have an opinion on these rods.I was thinkin about checkin 1 out but I dont know by the low price if it is a crappy rod or a good deal.I think they're goin for around 20 dollars on Catfish Connection.I was lookin at the 7 foot 6 inch baitcaster rod.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought one out of curiosity. Not a bad rod for $27 after shipping. A bit more flimsy than I prefer, but would be great for someone using circle hooks.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> I bought one out of curiosity. Not a bad rod for $27 after shipping. A bit more flimsy than I prefer, but would be great for someone using circle hooks.


Thanks man....What size did you get?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

7' 6", same as your looking at.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I was looking at getting a couple of them too, I really liked the one that Mike has but we didnt catch any fish on that rod for me to see how it stood up...I am planning on getting 2 of them this winter...They look like they are pretty decent for only 27 28bucks


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

own two of them myself....a 10' and a 12'.... nice rods for the price of them....I agree with m.magis with them being a little on the flimsy side, but that just makes them great for loading up on circle hooks.....and you can get some good distance when casting with the longer rods


----------

